# Goodbye Petey



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2018)

Had to make the dreaded last trip to the vet with Peter yesterday. Again, he was another rescue so we don't know his true age but he spent 13 wonderful years with us. He was a full size Chincilla with beautiful coloring--one of the nicest I've seen and he was 10 pounds, so he was fairly large. He was our last survivor from our California bunch that we moved here with in 2008. Goodbye my big boy and binky free, we are gonna miss you a lot.


----------



## Cookiemonster (May 4, 2018)

Im soooooooo sorry!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2018)

2weeks big boy--miss you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 22, 2018)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Bella's mom (Aug 29, 2018)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Thinking of you.



Sending you huge hugs my sweet friend! Xxoo


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks--sharing my thoughts here helps to lessen the grief and re-inforces all the good times I can remember. Peter was a world class jumper and got up on things only one other could get to--ate the wires on my radio that I thought was safe as the counter top was over 3 feet high--that's what I get for thinking.


----------



## snugs206 (Aug 31, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. It leaves a whole in our hearts and days but the great memories brings smiles to our faces.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 25, 2018)

6 months almost...........................


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Oct 30, 2018)

i know its hard .... lost my girl in june and my boy in january of this year 

we are here for you =) and they are looking down over us ...


----------



## mark (Oct 31, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Nancy. Peter sounds like he was a great rabbit and had a great life with you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks everybody, Petey was a great rabbit with a lot of personality as well as gorgeous Chinchilla coloring and highlights.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2019)

Already a year my big boy--time flies. You definitely were the best jumper I've ever seen and the stereo wires can testify that even though I thought it was up high enough. Miss you a lot and all of the bunnies we came here with, too. Down to our last bunny, Cosmo--has your attitude but only half your size.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2020)

Hello my sweet boy. Two years already--doesn't seem possible. Miss you a lot and all your silliness too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2021)

Good morning my sweet boy. Wondering if you still shed at the Bridge. Cosmo is in molt now, and like you, he looks like heck for a couple more weeks and likes to be brushed as much as you did. Doesn't seem like it could be 3 years already. Til next year, rest easy my big sweet boy.


----------



## SirLawrence (May 3, 2021)

I absolutely love how you keep their memories alive by posting every year!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 5, 2021)

I am soooooooooooooooooo sorry.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 5, 2021)

Sending hugs.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2022)

Hi Petey, been missing my big lap bunny for 4 years now. Doesn't seem like it could be that long--rest in peace sweet boy and binky free, til next year.


----------

